# gf's first fishing trip - galv. bay - makes me proud - 2/8/09



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

Took the girlfriend on her first saltwater fishing trip. She threw artificials the whole time, used an open baitcaster, caught her first trout, caught her first flounder, and made me PROUD. Fish all fish were caught on red w/ white tail bass assasins. The fishing was slow for most of the day, but the bite was strong during the outgoing tide. Fish were caught drifting in about 4' water over mud with scattered shell. Later


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats man...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Fishing out of a Go-Devil?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice catch!
The fish look pretty nice too.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

JDF Turtle said:


> Fishing out of a Go-Devil?


Aluminum boat, kayak, pirgoue or $30,000 bay boat, what does it matter?

Cool deal bud!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

SUPERSAM said:


> Aluminum boat, kayak, pirgoue or $30,000 bay boat, what does it matter?
> 
> Cool deal bud!


Looks like the front of a Go-Devil, same type of boat I use to fish out of......those are the kind of post when the "red" came in handy.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

nice job... looks like fun... next time, tell her to bring the big glasses


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

She fishes.......she is a keeper.


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

JDF Turtle said:


> Fishing out of a Go-Devil?


yes indeed. great boat for fishing. burns little gas and easy to clean afterwords. i can strap the kayak to it and be just about anywhere shallow. (biggest downside is that it does not have the stability that a wider boat has)

plus it kicks butt all duck season long.


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

p.s. the trout were caught last spring, but it is a good stringer with a pic of the boat. you got to love those spring south shoreline mornings.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Man, I was enjoying the post until I saw your mug on there. LOL
Let me get this straight, her first trip and is on a slam? Nice job bud, keep her out on the water. My wife goes with me ofter and it's nice to spend time out there together.
Keep the reports coming.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Way to go dude, and kudos to her also, the wind was nasty that day.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

thatdoggJake said:


> yes indeed. great boat for fishing. burns little gas and easy to clean afterwords. i can strap the kayak to it and be just about anywhere shallow. (biggest downside is that it does not have the stability that a wider boat has)
> 
> plus it kicks butt all duck season long.


Love mine, Great all around boat.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I guess so!


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice fish, cool boat, and one awesome chick. If she likes to drink beer or whiskey too then you should definitely start saving for a ring. LOL


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Does it get any better than that awesome going Fella you deserve a miller high life my friend


----------



## BrewCrew (Jan 25, 2007)

*Girlfriend*

Pretty, and can fish too !!!! Better get a ring on that finger and seal the deal !!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

does she have any friends? seriously though, congrats-ladies like that are few and far between.


----------



## fishhazard28 (Jan 4, 2006)

Rockfish said:


> She fishes.......she is a keeper.


AND She will hold the fish.! She is definitely a KeepHER !!


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Man, I was enjoying the post until I saw your mug on there. LOL
> Let me get this straight, her first trip and is on a slam? Nice job bud, keep her out on the water. My wife goes with me ofter and it's nice to spend time out there together.
> Keep the reports coming.


my bad. here are a few more fishing/hunting outdoors related (mostly).

as far as a ring goes...... maybe one day in the distance down the road, but not tomorrow.


----------



## camo77566 (Nov 4, 2008)

noo-noo said:


> Does it get any better than that awesome going Fella you deserve a miller high life my friend


That's what I'm talking about.....best beer there is for the money!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

thatdoggJake said:


> ...... maybe one day in the distance down the road, but not tomorrow.


Some people will never learn I guess....:doowapstaListen to all our collective wisdom. Get that ring so she will swallow the hook! She's a real keeper.

...I love the comment about getting her to wear the bigger glasses next time. LOL

Good looking women aren't that hard to find. Good lookin women that like fish guts and deer blood are as rare as 30 inch trout! GET THE NET!


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

A true sportsman would practice Catch & Release with a trophy like that so those less fortunate might have a chance. As far as the fish, keep 'em all.


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks nice!!

Jake, I noticed that you had a poling platform on your go devil. I have a custom built 18x48 mud rig with a gator tail surface drive. Curious to know how go devil connects the polling platform to their boats? I think I could make one, just wondering if they bolt it down to their sides,transom or what. Also, is it very hard to pole? I know the boats are pretty heavy, was wondering if it actually was worth having. Got any close up pics of it? Thanks


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Ugh, Ugh , Ugh, I'm gonna second that motion!!! Man O Man youth, wow what I would.......? She is absolutely gorgeous! Lucky guy, no doubt!



Aggieangler said:


> Some people will never learn I guess....:doowapstaListen to all our collective wisdom. Get that ring so she will swallow the hook! She's a real keeper.
> 
> ...I love the comment about getting her to wear the bigger glasses next time. LOL
> 
> Good looking women aren't that hard to find. Good lookin women that like fish guts and deer blood are as rare as 30 inch trout! GET THE NET!


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

This post is hilarious! I'm laughing my *** off!



chriserman said:


> A true sportsman would practice Catch & Release with a trophy like that so those less fortunate might have a chance. As far as the fish, keep 'em all.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

chriserman said:


> A true sportsman would practice Catch & Release with a trophy like that so those less fortunate might have a chance. As far as the fish, keep 'em all.


definitly just gave you a greenie on that one. i am still laughing. i like the ole tag and bag idea but catch and release works for me too.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

She must be a former gymnast to be able to walk across that narrow log.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

Thatdoggjake take Aggieangle words to heat not many woman like your's do what you can to keep her...you may not have another woman like that.



Aggieangler said:


> Some people will never learn I guess....:doowapstaListen to all our collective wisdom. Get that ring so she will swallow the hook! She's a real keeper.
> 
> ...I love the comment about getting her to wear the bigger glasses next time. LOL
> 
> Good looking women aren't that hard to find. Good lookin women that like fish guts and deer blood are as rare as 30 inch trout! GET THE NET!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Dude, good for you finding one that even wanted to go, much less in not the best weather. Way to go, now you have created a monster! Be prepared to take her to FTU and other romantic places! 

If you see me at the up coming Fishing Show, make sure to introduce her!

all the best!!!


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

Lucky, I need to find a nice catch like that... tired of the same ole' chicks who hate me fishing...


----------



## TexasRL2 (Jul 15, 2008)

That is definitely one you want to hold on to


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

texasjeweler said:


> Be prepared to take her to FTU and other romantic places!


LMFAO!!!!! That is some funny stuff right there.

Dude seriously my cousin found a hot chick like yours that out fishes and out hunts the whole family. He married her after only a year of dating. He's now a happy man for life. If you ever do plan on getting married then marry this one because ladies like that are extreamly rare!

Good luck.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

chriserman said:


> A true sportsman would practice Catch & Release with a trophy like that so those less fortunate might have a chance. As far as the fish, keep 'em all.


LMAO That ain't right, man. But I love it anyway!


----------



## KungfuGaspergoo (Nov 13, 2008)

The problem with marrying an outdoors-woman:

If they outfish you....
They can shoot....
They know how to use a knife.........Ouch!!!


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

KungfuGaspergoo said:


> The problem with marrying an outdoors-woman:
> 
> If they outfish you....
> They can shoot....
> They know how to use a knife.........Ouch!!!


Not only that, but you aren't able to lie about how much you spend on all your latest and greatest toys, they'll aready know the truth.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

> Good looking women aren't that hard to find. Good lookin women that like fish guts and deer blood are as rare as 30 inch trout! GET THE NET!


My eyes have never seen truer words posted on this site. Listen to all of us. lol

Z


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

jdupton said:


> Not only that, but you aren't able to lie about how much you spend on all your latest and greatest toys, they'll aready know the truth.


that's the truth.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kudos*

Well done!!!:cheers:


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Good report...take the advice get a ring


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Guys, he's 22 years old...just a baby! She definitely looks like she's having a good time and is good at it! Good job buddy.


----------

